# Bill904



## Bill904 (Oct 11, 2007)

anyone know anything about the assembly jobs at GE, second and 3rd shifts avaliable? What do they assembly, ect,, I have experience but do not think they would hire me at 60. What you think. They say they don't discriminate, buttttttttt,, they just don't respond. thru landrum I think.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Everything they were hiring for in sept I believe was only a 6th month job, 2nd and 3rd shift, only threw landrum. If you had experience in manufacturing/assembly its a big plus, as not many do around here. It would be good temp work, and temp work can always lead to more... 



This GE plant assembles the insides of the GIANT windmills you see out in the midwest. When they leave here, they are ready to be picked up by crain and sat on their pole, and the props attached to start making electricity.


----------

